# Pet Blow Dryer



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good morning DW

I just stumbled upon one of these www.amazon.co.uk/BTM-BLASTER-GROOMI...p/B00KWRCUI6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

Has anyone got one of the variants?

I would still dry the car with a MF cloth and Aqua Wax but I think this would be handy for the gaps around door handles etc etc, plus I do have a dog so could double up lol.

Obviously it's a fair bit cheaper than the Metro Vac blaster.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks very similar to mine (mine's yellow though) it does the job for me :thumb:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

This is the one I got off The Bay for £54 - Absolutely excellent.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have one too  , they are wickedly handy , once you have a decent wax on the car the drying stage is extremely easy ,and definitely gets rid of the mirror and door shut drips .
I will say I felt a bit dafter first time I used it as obviously passers by think you are vacuuming the car bodywork lol , but the results make it worth doing as I do not get any visible waterspouts left at all ,Den .


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Same as mine £59.99 delivered on eBay. Works a treat.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

So are these more powerful than my second hand black and decker leaf blower I paid £25 for. ?


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Brian mc21 said:


> So are these more powerful than my second hand black and decker leaf blower I paid £25 for. ?


The aeolus dryers are cracking machines......very powerful but also have adjustable flow, they are extremely reliable and the best bit.....the air is heated. mine came with different nozzles too so you can have a wide or a more concentrated flow.
Just don't drop the nozzle when its on full chat......it's like trying to catch a python


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Brian mc21 said:


> So are these more powerful than my second hand black and decker leaf blower I paid £25 for. ?


The concerns I have always had with leaf blowers are:

1) they tend not to have a way to concentrate the airflow and be ultra precise due to the lack of a hose - blasters are great for getting in about the fiddly bits
2) they tend to be more difficult to handle due to size - especially for the roof
3) some have poor or no filtering of the air being blown, risking unintentional dirt blasting - especially if you don't dedicate your blower to detailing only

But hey, if it works for you, why not? :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

f4780y said:


> This is the one I got off The Bay for £54 - Absolutely excellent.


Link ???


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Looks very similar to mine (mine's yellow though) it does the job for me :thumb:


+1 (mine is black)
paid around £45 off Ebay :thumb:


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

f4780y said:


> This is the one I got off The Bay for £54 - Absolutely excellent.


+1
Great for blasting down the engine, door jams, mirrors & lug nuts. In other words, all the places water seems to dribble from when you move the car after being certain you've dried it fully with a towel
However, pretty certain mine from eBay was over £100 but I can't find the order to check.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Looks very similar to mine (mine's yellow though) it does the job for me :thumb:


Snap!
Yellow one's are a couple of quid cheaper solely because of the colour.

Great bit of kit, £45 I think for mine and makes light work of grills, door shuts, mirrors etc etc....


----------



## rimajo (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks very similar to mine


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks people, looks like I'll be buying one. For the others saying theirs looks a little different, on the Amazon link you can buy different colours, some styles vary with colours though.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Nigglyb said:


> +1
> Great for blasting down the engine, door jams, mirrors & lug nuts. In other words, all the places water seems to dribble from when you move the car after being certain you've dried it fully with a towel
> However, pretty certain mine from eBay was over £100 but I can't find the order to check.


Here's the link to the one I bought. Prices tend to fluctuate, but currently £51.99

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291499744616?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

f4780y said:


> Here's the link to the one I bought. Prices tend to fluctuate, but currently £51.99
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291499744616?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Well bugger me backwards with a blunt market vegetable
I found my purchase from March this year & it was £122.95!!!
The only difference I can see is yours says unbranded on the advert & item sticker whereas mine says Aeolus TD901t. Looks like I've paid for the name & it's one I've never even heard of. Perhaps it's big in the soggy dog world?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sorry trying to get a idea of what this would mainly be used for, car would be protected so are most peeps saying door shuts mirrors and wheels or pretty much drying the whol car?

Ta


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> sorry trying to get a idea of what this would mainly be used for, car would be protected so are most peeps saying door shuts mirrors and wheels or pretty much drying the whol car?
> 
> Ta


I use mine for all the little water traps, like wheel nuts, bumper trims etc...


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Another thing to maybe think about is a Lidl Vacume , I use the blow function to do the same thing , and also sucks very good as a Vacume wet or dry use


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Just missed a mega deal in personal sales section


----------



## slapshot (Jul 29, 2007)

suds said:


> Just missed a mega deal in personal sales section


Yeah ... snooze, you loose.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

really tempted by the pet one for around 50quid on ebay (2800w) however 50 quid to dry you wheels and gaps i can't quite justify is doing the whole car a pain and time consuming?


----------



## AndyFL2 (Nov 2, 2011)

They are great on door shuts and especially rims, I use mine for the whole car and although i don't bother getting it totally dry i use it to get the majority of the water off then follow up with a quick detailer and then final microfibre wipe off. I bought an another hose which was longer so position the blower at the back of the car and can dry down both sides and each side of the front with ease. The longer hose obviously reduces the output of air from the nozzle, but not by much. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

AndyFL2 said:


> They are great on door shuts and especially rims, I use mine for the whole car and although i don't bother getting it totally dry i use it to get the majority of the water off then follow up with a quick detailer and then final microfibre wipe off. I bought an another hose which was longer so position the blower at the back of the car and can dry down both sides and each side of the front with ease. The longer hose obviously reduces the output of air from the nozzle, but not by much. Definitely worth the money.


Hi AndyFL2
Where abouts did you get the longer hose from? The one on the Aeolus is pretty short meaning you have to cart it about & I like your idea to place it in one position getting to most of the car

Thanks


----------



## AndyFL2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ebay, let me have a look.....


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

AndyFL2 said:


> Ebay, let me have a look.....


Cheers


----------



## AndyFL2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Tried to find my old ebay purchase but can't. Feel sure it was something like this...ebay 191637754760.
The original spec'n flexy tube is OD 52mm x ID 42mm with a 5mm wall thickness. With a 'memory' to return it's length back to the shortest possible.
I got a replacement tube of OD 48mm x ID 40mm which the original adaptors fitted ok (but i did glue them with contact adhesive), this is just a set length but coils up easy in storage.
It's the OD that you need to get as close as you can to the original 52mm. I guess the slightly reduced ID will maybe help keep the pressure when extending the hose.
The above ebay ref is just a guide.... I'm going to keep looking, also try a search on flexible plastic ducting as i'm sure that could be where i found it. Cheers.


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

AndyFL2 said:


> Tried to find my old ebay purchase but can't. Feel sure it was something like this...ebay 191637754760.
> The original spec'n flexy tube is OD 52mm x ID 42mm with a 5mm wall thickness. With a 'memory' to return it's length back to the shortest possible.
> I got a replacement tube of OD 48mm x ID 40mm which the original adaptors fitted ok (but i did glue them with contact adhesive), this is just a set length but coils up easy in storage.
> It's the OD that you need to get as close as you can to the original 52mm. I guess the slightly reduced ID will maybe help keep the pressure when extending the hose.
> The above ebay ref is just a guide.... I'm going to keep looking, also try a search on flexible plastic ducting as i'm sure that could be where i found it. Cheers.


Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Try something like this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141350235056

I got 3 meters of 52mm diameter for £13.99. Perfect fit, but nice and long.


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

f4780y said:


> Try something like this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141350235056
> 
> I got 3 meters of 52mm diameter for £13.99. Perfect fit, but nice and long.


Brilliant, cheers


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Has anyone got the Metro Sidekick blaster? Is it worth the £20 extra over the pet driers?


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Folks, I'm in the market for a dryer. The drying stage is the bane of my life at the moment. For these dryers, is wattage the killer? I'm looking at one of the 2800w ones, is that going to be substantial?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

cadmunkey said:


> Has anyone got the Metro Sidekick blaster? Is it worth the £20 extra over the pet driers?


I would also like to hear opinions on this


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Stu Mac said:


> I would also like to hear opinions on this


I've never used the pet dryers so can only provide a heavily biased opinion. I'd say yes, it probably is worth the extra £20. Well made, reliable and made for the job. I like being able to use the sidekick in one hand with a towel in the other. You can then blow the water into the towel which saves chasing it around the panels. Think that would be pretty hard with the pet type ones.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

cadmunkey said:


> Has anyone got the Metro Sidekick blaster? Is it worth the £20 extra over the pet driers?


Had the sidekick didn't rate it I bought a pet dryer from Amazon far far better


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Tim662 said:


> I've never used the pet dryers so can only provide a heavily biased opinion. I'd say yes, it probably is worth the extra £20. Well made, reliable and made for the job. I like being able to use the sidekick in one hand with a towel in the other. You can then blow the water into the towel which saves chasing it around the panels. Think that would be pretty hard with the pet type ones.


Why can't you use a pet dryer in 1 hand? Tbh it's easier less weight and gets into tighter areas, as for build quality there's no issue with the pet dryer


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Are these 2800W pet driers any good at drying panels down, providing you have decent LSP? I see they come with a fan nozzle type thing, so would've thought they would be able to blow the majority of the water off?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

in the end i needed a new hoover so picked up the titan from screwfix hoover, but is also a blower too, not as powerful as the pet dryer but it does exactly what i want no problems and for 30 odd quid suited both my needs


----------



## christonge89 (7 mo ago)

f4780y said:


> The concerns I have always had with leaf blowers are: 1) they tend not to have a way to concentrate the airflow and be ultra precise due to the lack of a hose - blasters are great for getting in about the fiddly bits 2) they tend to be more difficult to handle due to size - especially for the roof 3) some have poor or no filtering of the air being blown, risking unintentional dirt blasting - especially if you don't dedicate your blower to detailing only But hey, if it works for you, why not? :thumb:


 Thanks I never thought of blowing dirty air with a leaf blower a pet hair dryer might be best appreciate all you help guys This is for my ceramic coating


----------



## christonge89 (7 mo ago)

f4780y said:


> This is the one I got off The Bay for £54 - Absolutely excellent.


As I've got a dog this will do for ny ceramic 
Coating great


----------

